# Whites/Blacks Sliders Shortcut?



## kitjv (Aug 3, 2017)

I came across this shortcut a while back, but wanted to verify if indeed I am correct. By holding the Shift key (on a Mac) & double-clicking the word "Whites" in the Basic Panel, the white point will be automatically set. Same with the "Blacks". Is this correct?

Thank you.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 3, 2017)

I would answer your question by shift-double-clicking on one of those labels and seeing what happens and then telling you about it. What happens when you try?


----------



## DGStinner (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes, but you may want to adjust it slightly afterwards.  I usually prefer a bit more blacks clipping than what the Shift+click method chooses.


----------



## kitjv (Aug 3, 2017)

I asked the question since at times the keystrokes seem to set the sliders close to the white & black point. Some clipping still might be present. As Dave points out, some slight adjustment might still be necessary if indeed the goal is to set the white & black points w/o any clipping.


----------



## rob211 (Aug 4, 2017)

It's funny, but it seems when I use three different methods in Lr to set say white point I get different results. Shift double click is say 58, but going to the white clipping warning might be say 74, and using option-slide might result in say 26 if maybe you stop at the first sign of clipping anywhere. And using Auto Tone might get 33. Heh. I'd like to know how it decides which is which, but then again I can't decide which to use either.  For my uses Auto Tone is usually where I start, since it's easier to apply to a bunch of images.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 4, 2017)

Auto Tone sets more sliders than just black and white, so it makes sense that this results in a different setting for white than when you just use 'auto white' alone. The difference can be explained by the fact that the auto settings do clip some pixels, and do so on purpose. The idea is that there are usually a few specular highlights that need to be clipped. Personally I think the clipping is usually too much, but that's another matter.


----------

